# A documentary studio wants to interview me about cyberbullying



## Null (Mar 11, 2017)

Apparently this is for internal purposes to help the investigative team. What should I say?


----------



## The Fool (Mar 11, 2017)

Do it and say some batshit insane things to confuse them


----------



## Cuck Norris (Mar 11, 2017)

Set them up to pull a "how do you do fellow kids?"


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2017)

Get @Dynastia to dox their entire families.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 11, 2017)

Tell them cyberbullying is cool and you fully support it. Then call the interviewer a nigger and spit water in his face while jacking off to cp.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 11, 2017)

Demand cash, paid up-front, and they have to let you wear a Trump mask.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 11, 2017)

Wear a wrestling mask and tell them stupid shit like being in league with Russia cyberfuture tranny death squads.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Mar 11, 2017)

Tell them this site is a ruse to uncover REAL cyberbullies. Blow their minds.


----------



## Tarprome (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't forget to talk about the goyim.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 11, 2017)

Null said:


> Apparently this is for internal purposes to help the investigative team. What should I say?



Demand a live interview and instead of answering their first question just dox @KatsuKitty with no reason or context.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 11, 2017)

Null said:


> Apparently this is for internal purposes to help the investigative team. What should I say?


Scream JULAY


----------



## The Fool (Mar 11, 2017)

complain about how we all want you to die and how you don't understand why we're so mean


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 11, 2017)

Wear a pickle suit


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Mar 11, 2017)

Give them a serious interview with thoughtful answers. 

Wear a MAGA hat and a kiwifarms shirt while you do it.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2017)

As soon as they ask you anything about the site, say this.

All of you are retarded. This community is retarded. You guys have no concept of how to deal with things you don't like and that is absolutely fascinating considering what sort of a forum this is. I don't know how we ended up with a population that is 50% transgender/lgbt-"ally", but it has slowly rotted away at what the very notion of a lolcow is. We've become Imgur-lite, a shitty, reactionary website filled with easily offended prudes who can't even stomach something they don't like being on the same domain name as where they post.

You people are so fucking easy to troll, all one has to do is make an alt account and say something disagreeable to end up with a 400 reply thread in under 12 hours. This has happened numerous times. Introman isn't here to troll, but he knows how preposterously easy it is to offend the LGBT community. He's a contributor to RoK, a troll website, which is the parent company that owns Reaxxion, also a troll website. I've said this multiple fucking times and nobody believes it because you'd all rather cry about dumb shit.

A fully grown wxmyn with a professional acting career engaging in an edit war on Wikipedia over their birth name is fucking stupid and funny. If you can't see that, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Mar 11, 2017)

I say do it.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 11, 2017)

Talk about how Vordrak cyberbullied ur mum until you quit the internet.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 11, 2017)

Just be yourself.  I'm sure they won't think you're completely insane.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 11, 2017)

Show up wasted, wearing a Sonichu medallion. Interrupt halfway through every question with _"WHAT?". _Constantly look at your watch (or cellphone). Pick a random moment to look at your phone, act like you just read something upsetting, glower uncomfortably at whomever you're talking to and say _"I fucking KNEW IT!!!",_ then storm out of the room and slam the door as hard as you can. Fart on the way out. Send them a ridiculous bill 2 days later.


----------



## RP 520 (Mar 11, 2017)

Honestly you know these people are going to paint you and this site as evil cyber-bullying neo-nazis. So no matter what you say they'll probably twist the words and then cut to Wu, Greta, Zoe Quinn, and others talking about how evil we are and tried to kill them IRL or something retarded.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 11, 2017)

Ask for money up front


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 11, 2017)

Tell them about how the cyberbullying you've faced eventually escalated until a chubby man in a mumu showed up to your house IRL to threaten you while you were in the can. 
See if they can help you to bring this dangerous psychopath to justice.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 11, 2017)

Null said:


> Apparently this is for internal purposes to help the investigative team. What should I say?


I need more data: WHAT investigative team?  If it's for some sort of libjew-led documentary about how AWFUL we are, then use their own weapons: "I feel that the LGBT+ community is being exploited by bad media representation  in the form of people such as Phil, Greta, Brianna Wu, and other privileged trans people who are at odds with the community's struggles and try to set themselves up as its mouthpieces for self-aggrandizment.  There is little accountability for them from without the trans community, and people inside the community- especially PEOPLE OF COLORZZZ- are afraid to speak out against the more PRIVULIJJJEDDD folks representing them in the mainstream media.  This has to stop!  The struggles of marginalized nonbinary eggplants and cactus and galaxygenders can no longer be ignored!  Kiwi Farms documents their foot fungus- I mean,  corruption- while pushing towards a more inclusive representation of the modern gay identity- you ***king cuck faggots.  MAGA!"  -OR- "We're trying to raise awareness of the appropriation of traditional oppressed minority cultures such as Mexicans by PRIVULIJJJEDDDDD ciswhitemales like THIS!" * holds up grotesque picture of Phil* *obviously fake tears* "YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THE REAL STRUGGLES OF SUSPICIOUSLY WHITE AND MANLY LATINAS LIKE ME and neither does he!"  ;A;

"Have you ever REALLY thought about feminism and intersectionality?  REALLY?  DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT WE ARE HELPING TO UNDERSTAND AND HELP OUR SISTERS OF ALL GENDERS?!" ;__;

Seriously,  you know they're going to use this for evil somehow.  Make it fun and troll them.   (If they broadcast it,  let us know when?  I think most Kiwis would LOVE to see you on TV.  I'll invite my family over and pop some popcorn.)


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> I need more data: WHAT investigative team?


http://starfishmediagroup.com



> Joshua-
> 
> I am a documentary researcher with US journalist Soledad O'Brien's company, currently looking at issues of cyber trolling. More specifically, we are aiming to look at the mechanisms that operate behind cyber trolling, as well as the culture that perpetuates this type discussion and behavior online.
> 
> ...


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't let them use this as an opportunity to demonize you. You should give a presentation about Chris-Chan, giving each saga its own page, and perhaps more for the best classic sagas. Play relevant clips of his videos when appropriate. Show them how funny a lolcow can be and what it truly means to be a Kiwi. Show them every last autistic detail. Because autism is what we excel at as a community, and no documentary about this forum would be complete without it.

Also, please show us the video if you can.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd say just agreed to be interview and answer honestly.  People will already have their own opinions before they pay attentions anyways.  You will win people over or not, 50/50.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2017)

It looks like a fishing expedition to get ammunition to use in a hit piece.  And that's even if they're being honest about not intending to use your responses for publication, which could be a lie.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Mar 11, 2017)

if need anther kiwi menger for this video just sent them my way


----------



## Keystone (Mar 11, 2017)

Should probably just do it. In the likely hit piece they're writing they'll probably throw out some snarky, passive aggressive comment like "We reached out to Moon for comment, but he did not bother to respond." Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

If you do decide to do this, *record fucking everything*. Let them know ahead of time that you're going to be recording the entire interview for your own insurance. If they say no or try to debate you on it then that's probably a good sign that they're trying to use this against you.

It's how Katie Couric got trashed when making that gun control documentary of hers; the gun supporters she interviewed recorded the entire thing just in case she tried to fuck them over and edit things to make them look bad. Which, surprise, she did. And they had the last laugh when they released the full audio of the interview.


----------



## RP 520 (Mar 12, 2017)

I did a quick google Soledad O'Brien was a former *CNN* reporter and still works with them through this group. I'd tread carefully. As @Keystone said, record everything. Also I'd do some digging to see who else is involved in this. Someone they've researched or interviewed has mentioned kiwi farms, that's how they've found out about us and Null. 

Most likely it's someone like Greta, Zoe Quinn and her CON group, or Brianna Wu; people that have connections in media, know of kiwi, and hate us for exposing them. So if I were in your shoes I'd go into this knowing that no matter how kind they might treat you, they've already taken the side of the "poor oppressed gender special victim" from the start. They are going to lie to your face about anything to get something out of you to later use against you.

tl;dr: IMO do it, but consider what you say, record everything, and feel free to pick their brains while they try to pick yours.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 12, 2017)

I expect an ambush and that they're looking for info on some specific thing, like Elizabeth Waite or even Terryberry.  Be prepared for specific questions on specific things cows may have fed them.  There isn't really a way to make Terryberry's situation look good, although there's nothing we said about her that wasn't true, and if she'd listened to us instead of that psycho Mike Holland, she'd have had a better shot at being alive still.

And of course, Waite wasn't even discussed here until after the suicide.  That's so thoroughly a lie that I hope you're prepared on that.

And if you do do this, also be prepared to pull the plug on it the instant it's obvious it's in bad faith.

I would not expect to be treated fairly or even honestly by these people.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2017)

"Starfish Media Group is an integrated media production company and distributor, dedicated to uncovering and producing empowering stories that take a challenging look at often divisive issues of race, class, wealth, opportunity, poverty and personal stories."

fug they care about the negroes, I'm boned


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 12, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> I did a quick google Soledad O'Brien was a former *CNN* reporter and still works with them through this group. I'd tread carefully. As @Keystone said, record everything. Also I'd do some digging to see who else is involved in this. Someone they've researched or interviewed has mentioned kiwi farms, that's how they've found out about us and Null.
> 
> Most likely it's someone like Greta, Zoe Quinn and her CON group, or Brianna Wu; people that have connections in media, know of kiwi, and hate us for exposing them. So if I were in your shoes I'd go into this knowing that no matter how kind they might treat you, they've already taken the side of the "poor oppressed gender special victim" from the start. They are going to lie to your face about anything to get something out of you to later use against you.
> 
> tl;dr: IMO do it, but consider what you say, record everything, and feel free to pick their brains while they try to pick yours.


That is exactly why he should script everything he is going to say in advance and only deviate from the script when necessary, and record it all like @Keystone suggested. Doing a presentation on Chris-Chan like I suggested would be fun and educational. Keeping notes on all the likely talking points may help as well, to avoid getting caught off guard.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 12, 2017)

Talk about Elizabeth Waite, the tran.swoman that killed herself and we consoled her widow while Greta demonized us. people have been asking @Manapan to do interviews and she's said nothing but nice things about KF. she would probably put her two cents in.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey, if this turns out to be a trap at least we get to see Null finally getting killed.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 12, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I expect an ambush and that they're looking for info on some specific thing, like Elizabeth Waite or even Terryberry. Be prepared for specific questions on specific things cows may have fed them. There isn't really a way to make Terryberry's situation look good, although there's nothing we said about her that wasn't true, and if she'd listened to us instead of that psycho Mike Holland, she'd have had a better shot at being alive still.



If they bring up Terryberry, insist that it's a brand of artisanal organic pomegranate juice. If they try to argue, punch the interviewer in the face, scream "WORLDSTAR HIP HOP BITCH" at them and then storm out.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 12, 2017)

Null said:


> Apparently this is for internal purposes to help the investigative team. What should I say?


Tell them that you're providing a service to people that are tired of being shouted down by facist leftism.



Some JERK said:


> Show up wasted, wearing a Sonichu medallion. Interrupt halfway through every question with _"WHAT?". _Constantly look at your watch (or cellphone). Pick a random moment to look at your phone, act like you just read something upsetting, glower uncomfortably at whomever you're talking to and say _"I fucking KNEW IT!!!",_ then storm out of the room and slam the door as hard as you can. Fart on the way out. Send them a ridiculous bill 2 days later.


But first, proclaim your everlasting romantic affection for Christine Weston Chandler, and say, "I'm doing this is because you don't want me Christine".


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh, be sure to say that you helped Trump get elected.


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 12, 2017)

Also tell them how fun it is to kill trannies. I bet Greta from Trans Lifeline knows.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 12, 2017)

Null said:


> http://starfishmediagroup.com





> *Currently*, the interview information would only be utilized internally, and not for publication.


If there were a way to make that word flash I would have. Be careful.


----------



## TL 611 (Mar 12, 2017)

Null said:


> http://starfishmediagroup.com


ask for a researchers fee  

Also dooo itttt


----------



## r00 (Mar 12, 2017)

Call me cynical, but I doubt a documentary on cybertrolling will be fair and balanced. They are probably trying to stitch you up.


----------



## Julius Evola (Mar 12, 2017)

This is a trap and if you just act "wacky" they'll paint you as an idiot. I wouldn't trust them to keep whatever you tell them "internal". What's the point anyway? Do you really benefit from talking to them in any way whatsoever? 

This will just draw unwanted attention in my opinion.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Mar 12, 2017)

I agree with @Julius Evola.  It's probably a trap.  If you don't comment, they'll almost definitely snark about how you refused to comment, but they'll use anything you do say as ammunition to negatively portray you.  Most documentaries are constructed with a narrative in mind, because people want to use their version of reality to illustrate their own ideas.  I highly doubt the narrative these people have in mind is going to allow for shades of gray, and that's pretty much where the Farms live, in the gray area.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 12, 2017)

Nothing's stopping them from creating an account and asking questions and being subjected to the same shitposting as anyone else.

I don't know why they're entitled to any special access just because they're from the fake news.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Mar 12, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Nothing's stopping them from creating an account and asking questions and being subjected to the same shitposting as anyone else.
> 
> I don't know why they're entitled to any special access just because they're from the fake news.


He should send this verbatim but replace "them/they" with "you".


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 12, 2017)

Them them to take the cap off and go away.



Broken Pussy said:


> I agree with @Julius Evola.  It's probably a trap.  If you don't comment, they'll almost definitely snark about how you refused to comment, but they'll use anything you do say as ammunition to negatively portray you.  Most documentaries are constructed with a narrative in mind, because people want to use their version of reality to illustrate their own ideas.  I highly doubt the narrative these people have in mind is going to allow for shades of gray, and that's pretty much where the Farms live, in the gray area.



Reminds me of this:


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Mar 12, 2017)

No matter what you say they will try to paint us as worse than a million cyber-Hitlers, so you should probably say that we get off on driving troons to suicide and that autistics should be euthanized. Don't forget to mention your addiction to nekoshota and perform multiple Nazi salutes during the interview, and if the interviewer tries to be a smartass threaten to dox their children.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2017)

Null said:


> http://starfishmediagroup.com




Just reply to all of their questions "lol calm down"


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 12, 2017)

Null I'd be *very careful* if you go ahead with this, If you want to talk it over with me drop me a PM.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 12, 2017)

It's partly owned by CNN and two SJWs: http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2...-with-soledad-obriens-new-production-company/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soledad_O'Brien

The More You Know.

Edit:

<---- too soon?


----------



## TL 611 (Mar 12, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> It's partly owned by CNN and two SJWs: http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2...-with-soledad-obriens-new-production-company/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soledad_O'Brien
> 
> The More You Know.


F A K E N E W S


----------



## D.Va (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's her talking to a uni prof about students protesting against free speech on a campus. Looking over this and the other stuff she's done, she seems pretty intelligent and pretty receptive to other points of view. I wouldn't really call her an "SJW" even if she was at CNN for a decade.

If you were going to do this I'd heavily emphasise that KF has an "observe, don't act" stance, and that it's impossible to control the actions of those who read the site. Those people don't even have to be members. Besides, a lot of cows discussed here are prima donnas who do cyberbullying in their own way, so really there's not much making us stand out.

Also close your eyes nigga.


----------



## Mason Verger (Mar 12, 2017)

Prepare to be "the face of cyberbullying". You're going to fit the profile whether you like it or not.


----------



## Florence (Mar 12, 2017)

I say do it, but be seriously wary. At best they're gonna be confused about what the Farms is, and at worst we'll be painted as an evil hate group a la the mainstream media take on 4chan. And for the love of god try to sound less bored than in that last interview.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't really see the point of agreeing unless you just really want the attention and potentially to appear on a documentary as "Alt-right bigot", they're probally going for a particular narrative and will edit out anything that doesn't go along with it and include things that does, even if it's out of context.

I have severe doubts they've got your or this forums best interests at heart.


King n Yellow said:


> I did a quick google Soledad O'Brien was a former *CNN* reporter and still works with them through this group. I'd tread carefully. As @Keystone said, record everything. Also I'd do some digging to see who else is involved in this. Someone they've researched or interviewed has mentioned kiwi farms, that's how they've found out about us and Null.
> 
> Most likely it's someone like Greta, Zoe Quinn and her CON group, or Brianna Wu; people that have connections in media, know of kiwi, and hate us for exposing them. So if I were in your shoes I'd go into this knowing that no matter how kind they might treat you, they've already taken the side of the "poor oppressed gender special victim" from the start. They are going to lie to your face about anything to get something out of you to later use against you.
> 
> tl;dr: IMO do it, but consider what you say, record everything, and feel free to pick their brains while they try to pick yours.


Actually, with Wu's political campaign on the go could the interview be related?


----------



## RP 520 (Mar 12, 2017)

Pickle Inspector said:


> I don't really see the point of agreeing unless you just really want the attention and potentially to appear on a documentary as "Alt-right bigot", they're probally going for a particular narrative and will edit out anything that doesn't go along with it and include things that does, even if it's out of context.
> 
> I have severe doubts they've got your or this forums best interests at heart.
> 
> Actually, with Wu's political campaign on the go could the interview be related?



Could be Bri, I was thinking it is more likely Greta since he's stupidly brazen, has stated a few times that he's made it his mission to destroy Null and happens to have a lot of connections because he speaks at celebrity meet and greets where he shills for TLL. Plus he's been unusually quiet lately as well.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 12, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> Could be Bri, I was thinking it is more likely Greta since he's stupidly brazen, has stated a few times that he's made it his mission to destroy Null and happens to have a lot of connections because he speaks at celebrity meet and greets where he shills for TLL. Plus he's been unusually quiet lately as well.


That's what I was thinking, that maybe John is trying to "discredit" the Farms because he knows we have an extensive catalog of his wretched behavior.


----------



## Ravelord (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Mar 12, 2017)

Tell them to make an account and post a thread like anyone else with questions. If they want to write a fluff piece and fill it with quotes showing how terrible cyberbullies and the Farms are, they can talk to actual "cyberbullies" out in the open and read through hundreds of pages of shitposting, doxing, and counter-questions to get them.

Or if they're too shy for that offer a thread with posting restricted to you, staff, and a couple notable members.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 12, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Tell them to make an account and post a thread like anyone else with questions. If they want to write a fluff piece and fill it with quotes showing how terrible cyberbullies and the Farms are, they can talk to actual "cyberbullies" out in the open and read through hundreds of pages of shitposting, doxing, and counter-questions to get them.
> 
> Or if they're too shy for that offer a thread with posting restricted to you, staff, and a couple notable members.


Actually, if we're being serious, this would be a fair way to do things.
Let them step in and confront the community directly. They wanna write a blast piece on what places like this are like? They can see for themselves, do some actual journalism.
@Null, it feels like they want you in a 1 on 1 thing so they can cook you a bit and paint you as some internet supervillian, but if they want to talk about the thing as a whole, they'd need to engage the community at large, not a single administrative piece of it.
It's pretty obvious this is a "look at this monster" kinda deal, so make the fucks work for it.


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 12, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Actually, if we're being serious, this would be a fair way to do things.
> Let them step in and confront the community directly. They wanna write a blast piece on what places like this are like? They can see for themselves, do some actual journalism.
> @Null, it feels like they want you in a 1 on 1 thing so they can cook you a bit and paint you as some internet supervillian, but if they want to talk about the thing as a whole, they'd need to engage the community at large, not a single administrative piece of it.
> It's pretty obvious this is a "look at this monster" kinda deal, so make the fucks work for it.


^


----------



## DatBepisTho (Mar 12, 2017)

Like a few others, idek why they couldn't just dip a toe into the farms. It's not like we've got rabies and we generally spoiler unsavory content. 

Can't be any worse than Tumblr.
 (/rates self)


----------



## The Fool (Mar 12, 2017)

I agree with the forum idea. If they're too chickenshit to go through with it, then you know 100% they will try to twist your words in the interview. And in that case you either don't do it or just go there to fuck with them.


----------



## LulzKiller (Mar 12, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5tviht/im_soledad_obrien_journalist_political_talk_show/

She had an AMA recently.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 12, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Actually, if we're being serious, this would be a fair way to do things.
> Let them step in and confront the community directly. They wanna write a blast piece on what places like this are like? They can see for themselves, do some actual journalism.
> @Null, it feels like they want you in a 1 on 1 thing so they can cook you a bit and paint you as some internet supervillian, but if they want to talk about the thing as a whole, they'd need to engage the community at large, not a single administrative piece of it.
> It's pretty obvious this is a "look at this monster" kinda deal, so make the fucks work for it.



I like this idea too. Have them come here and talk to us and maybe read some of the threads on our more illustrious cows. I think they'd find we're a lot more supportive and empathetic than we get credit for; and they might just realize () that the people we observe and laugh at deserve it. It'd make it a little harder to spin the story against us if there was a thread with a lot of pages of reasonable responses to whatever they ask. Especially since any normie could come here and read it if they so chose.


----------



## Hui (Mar 12, 2017)

Wear a BLM t-shirt and just say nigger after every question.


----------



## FBongRizzle (Mar 12, 2017)

You should ask for a consulting fee and if they're not down tell them to do their own fucking homework instead of asking the internet to do it for them.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 13, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Actually, if we're being serious, this would be a fair way to do things.
> Let them step in and confront the community directly. They wanna write a blast piece on what places like this are like? They can see for themselves, do some actual journalism.
> @Null, it feels like they want you in a 1 on 1 thing so they can cook you a bit and paint you as some internet supervillian, but if they want to talk about the thing as a whole, they'd need to engage the community at large, not a single administrative piece of it.
> It's pretty obvious this is a "look at this monster" kinda deal, so make the fucks work for it.



@Null, GO WEARING A SUPERVILLAIN COSTUME COMPLETE WITH A MASK AND A CAPE!!!  DO IIITT.  It can have a picture of Pepe instead of the Superman symbol.  XD


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 13, 2017)

Wear a top hat and talk about six inch fox dicks


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 13, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> @Null, GO WEARING A SUPERVILLAIN COSTUME COMPLETE WITH A MASK AND A CAPE!!!  DO IIITT.  It can have a picture of Pepe instead of the Superman symbol.  XD


And make the mask look like this:


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 13, 2017)

FataBataRang said:


> And make the mask look like this:


Yessss. Lol


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Mar 13, 2017)

This place is a water cooler of discussion for a world no different than the news, or a reality TV series, built on a niche foundation of fascinating nobodies who've already put their lives out there. Talking about something that's already been said, or posted, in a confined area I wouldn't really call cyber-bullying. But anyways.
All documentaries have a market in mind, or a narrative to match with the subject, but any good interviewer who's not just some fagool would come into this place and look around first. I'm with what other people have already said. If they want real content they should come in and speak with the entire community - the owner, the users, staff, everybody.


----------



## JSGOTI (Mar 13, 2017)

My what a catalog of pieces they've done...


----------



## FataBataRang (Mar 14, 2017)

"Black In America 5: Who Is black In Amerca?"

These guys are so clueless, they did four of those worthless 'documentaries' and still didn't know what a black person is. That's really odd, considering how obviously obsessed with race they are. I've seen actual neo-nazis who didn't sperg about race that much.

If an interview ever does occur, you can expect them to bring up race constantly. Honestly, it's probably not worth it. I for one have had enough of race in politics. Why can't we all just identify as Americans and ditch this divisive bullshit? Not enough oppression points that way, I guess.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 14, 2017)

Since the interviewer is such a fan of blackness and writing about blacks, I think Null should show up wearing blackface and big baggy jeans and a basketball jersey.

Also talk in ebonics.


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 14, 2017)

at random points during the interview apologize and say you have to go to the bathroom, then come back wearing a slightly different outfit and insist they tell you what you have changed before continuing on

talk about your struggles as a transethnic black womyn

after every question, ask yourself "what would chris do?", then do that

send in @Feline Darkmage as the intern cuck


----------



## Lurkman (Mar 14, 2017)

say that those mean old cyberbullies are a bunch of callous meanies that should stop ;'(((( and are fucking nigger faggots and should die tbh and tbf.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 14, 2017)

I feel like the best way to shit on them, is to invite them here and have a completely serious and honest discussion


----------



## Lorento (Mar 14, 2017)

Very calmly and succinctly explain what Kiwi Farms is, what we do, why we do it and what our goals are. When you've got them listening, then you scream, 'Heil Hitler, Race War NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!' and flee the room.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 14, 2017)

Invite a bunch of minority Kiwis with you and explain how we're all trying to revive white supremacy because we think the world should be ruled by Finland or some other small white-run country.  We can all wear their traditional gear and do a group chorus and dance of only their most cringey folk songs.  FINLAND 2020 FINNISH RACE WAR NOW.  And pick some unrelated random group (like Tunisians) that still count as "honorary Finns" for no conceivable reason.  Give an impassioned speech about how they're Finns in spirit.  Then steal the stapler off the interviewer's desk and run out the door yelling "HEIL FINLAND!!!"


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 14, 2017)

Tell them Vladimir Putin hired you to work on a secret Russian cyberbullying weapon.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 14, 2017)

Null said:


> "Starfish Media Group is an integrated media production company and distributor, dedicated to uncovering and producing empowering stories that take a challenging look at often divisive issues of race, class, wealth, opportunity, poverty and personal stories."
> 
> fug they care about the negroes, I'm boned



lol tell them to go fuck themselves


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 14, 2017)

> To apply, email your resume and cover letter to: info@starfishmediagroup.com with the subject heading 'Internship'


You know the drill, weens. 

Also Soledad O'Brien and Wu were both on the same panel in a conference called BlogHer. This may just be some pizzagate-level conspiring, but given that, it's entirely possible that the two are still in contact.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Mar 14, 2017)

This is the outfit you should wear 

Hat: 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/248255...779f7c5f6745&gclid=COLsl-Gc19ICFQQOaQodoI4LPw

Shirt: https://www.redbubble.com/people/wa...ntry_code=US&gclid=CPWbusub19ICFQEPaQod2pUFXg


Pants:http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produ...&kwid=1&ap=7&gclid=CJnb7aKc19ICFdG2wAodlowLZg

Assessories:https://www.google.com/search?q=rus...&ved=0ahUKEwi48L_5nNfSAhUJ94MKHfLJDawQgTYIqgQ


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 14, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Tell them Vladimir Putin hired you to work on a secret Russian cyberbullying weapon.


Why should he tell them _the TRUTH_, though?!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 14, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Why should he tell them _the TRUTH_, though?!



Great, now they know, shut it all down


----------



## Sanshain (Mar 14, 2017)

These guys look like bandwagon-jumping hacks. I'd normally encourage this kind of media interaction, even if it was just for the potential amusement value, but this has too much potential to turn into a propaganda piece.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 15, 2017)

If you get interviewed, you have to wear flame shades like Jace


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 15, 2017)

And a flame shirt, and have short highlighted blond hair


----------



## D.Va (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Rokko (Mar 15, 2017)

Shave your eyebrows before, simply to confuse them.


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 15, 2017)

Tell them to meet you in private at 14 Branchland Court, Ruckersville, VA 22968.


----------



## shoebill (Mar 15, 2017)

Intrverie md


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2017)

Well that was interesting. I think that interview reshaped his interest from just Internet trolling to the Kiwi Farms specifically.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 15, 2017)

wew lad, give us the deets


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 15, 2017)

Null said:


> Well that was interesting. I think that interview reshaped his interest from just Internet trolling to the Kiwi Farms specifically.


good


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2017)

Null said:


> Well that was interesting. I think that interview reshaped his interest from just Internet trolling to the Kiwi Farms specifically.



Oh great, batten down the hatches.

They call themselves Kiwis, they are doxers on steroids, treating the web like a real-life video game!  Street racing trannies, invading tumblrs, disrupting innocent people's lives, and if you chimp out, WATCH OUT!

One such threat from this gang of vicious doxers is "lol calm down."


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Oh great, batten down the hatches.
> 
> They call themselves Kiwis, they are doxers on steroids, treating the web like a real-life video game!  Street racing trannies, invading tumblrs, disrupting innocent people's lives, and if you chimp out, WATCH OUT!
> 
> One such threat from this gang of vicious doxers is "lol calm down."


Perhaps it was just his attempt at coaxing me into a state of comfort but he seemed genuinely interested in Sammy, Nick Bate, and TLL.

Need to start hitting the gym. Uguu.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 15, 2017)

@Null so when can we watch ten minutes of you awkwardly staring at your feet and mumbling one word answers?


----------



## Florence (Mar 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Oh great, batten down the hatches.
> 
> They call themselves Kiwis, they are doxers on steroids, treating the web like a real-life video game!  Street racing trannies, invading tumblrs, disrupting innocent people's lives, and if you chimp out, WATCH OUT!
> 
> One such threat from this gang of vicious doxers is "lol calm down."





 
>Inb4 they actually claim we have a Race War Van


----------



## Mrs Paul (Mar 15, 2017)

Compare it to celebrity gossip websites?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd say do it @Null. What more do you have to lose? 

Like really, you've lost your family, no place to call home, trannies hate you, websites demonize you, but you still got us.


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 15, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 193153
> >Inb4 they actually claim we have a Race War Van


That's ridiculous. It's a Race War truck.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> That's ridiculous. It's a Race War truck.



It's a total lie.  It was totaled long ago.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 16, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's a total lie.  It was totaled long ago.


but rebuilt in secret, until now


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Mar 16, 2017)

@Null Make sure it's a live interview and kill yourself on camera. 

That'd be pretty funny.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi A-Log!


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2017)

Tell them it's not bullying if they have to come here to read it. They have the option of not. And all we do is talk., we don't attack or troll. 

Somebody said it first but I'm not reading all these pages in case somebody said something mean about me.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Mar 18, 2017)

I would paint us the KIWIFARMS as the real victims of all these lolcows. Tell them about the psychological scarring Chris's bent duck has had on the forums. Or how all these fake fat trannys show up here threatening to kill their pet kitten unless their kickstarter goals can be met. Maybe a conspiracy on how there is an uprising in the Dev-art Tard community and how they come to Kiwifarms to troll us with the unspeakable horrors of the art world.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 20, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> but rebuilt in secret, until now


Movie night crew drunk drove it into a ravine a month ago.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 20, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Movie night crew drunk drove it into a ravine a month ago.


Wait,  why didn't they just turn on the...  wait...  DID ANYONE REMEMBER TO INSTALL THE BRAKES?!  I thought you guys did it!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 20, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Movie night crew drunk drove it into a ravine a month ago.


Did they survive?


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 20, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> That's ridiculous. It's a Race War truck.





Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Movie night crew drunk drove it into a ravine a month ago.



what happened to the bulldozer tho
wasn't there a bulldozer at some point?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 20, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Wait,  why didn't they just turn on the...  wait...  DID ANYONE REMEMBER TO INSTALL THE BRAKES?!  I thought you guys did it!


bro by not having brakes we got it to go like .5% faster


----------



## CleverJokeHere (Mar 21, 2017)

Null said:


> Well that was interesting. I think that interview reshaped his interest from just Internet trolling to the Kiwi Farms specifically.



Aw shit Null, now the CIA is going to kill us all with Heart Attack Rays.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 21, 2017)

CleverJokeHere said:


> Aw shit Null, now the CIA is going to kill us all with Heart Attack Rays.


Now, now, children, we mustn't be frightened by the inevitable... (~_~♡)


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 21, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Did they survive?


You can't kill our autism.
We are forever.


Lurkette said:


> what happened to the bulldozer tho
> wasn't there a bulldozer at some point?


We don't talk about "The Shovelmech Incident".
It was movie night. People were shitfaced. Things happened.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 21, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> You can't kill our autism.
> We are forever.
> 
> We don't talk about "The Shovelmech Incident".
> It was movie night. People were shitfaced. Things happened.


Were the doctors ever able to remove the embedded bulldozer from @Mariposa Electrique's spleen without the subject dying?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 21, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Were the doctors ever able to remove the embedded bulldozer from @Mariposa Electrique's spleen without the subject dying?


No comment. 


Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Wait,  why didn't they just turn on the...  wait...  DID ANYONE REMEMBER TO INSTALL THE BRAKES?!  I thought you guys did it!


Look buddy, I'm not sure how much more clear we can make this:


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 21, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Were the doctors ever able to remove the embedded bulldozer from @Mariposa Electrique's spleen without the subject dying?


Looks like I just totes got trolled
Berra Ruck Next Time, _Sērā Jupitā


Spoiler











_


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 21, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> You can't kill our autism.
> We are forever.
> 
> We don't talk about "The Shovelmech Incident".
> It was movie night. People were shitfaced. Things happened.



why do we even have a movie night crew
what do they do
besides wreck all our nice shit


----------

